# Man smuggles monkey, tortoise into Australia



## News Bot (Nov 1, 2011)

AN aspiring doctor smuggled a monkey in his pocket and a tortoise in his sock from South America so he could keep them as pets. 











*Published On:* 01-Nov-11 07:47 AM
*Source:* By Roanne Johnson via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## galeru (Nov 1, 2011)

really. So he was caught


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 1, 2011)

Well the fine wasn't "peanuts".
Bet you he went "ape" when he got it..........:?:|


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 1, 2011)

They found the monkey in his desk drawer.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 1, 2011)

Ha ha/ I think it also could have been this one. No one prayed for poor mojo


----------



## Erebos (Nov 1, 2011)

whats a 12 month susspended sentence


----------



## KREPS2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Its sorta like a 12 month good behavour bond. 
If he gets introuble in that 12 months he will also be convicted of this charge aswell as what eva he has done wrong. But if he is good for the 12 months it just gets thrown out.


----------

